# iMovie 3 sound screeching with iMovie 2 project at 32khz audio



## rharder (Feb 3, 2003)

I had some iMovie 2 projects with video imported from the Formac Studio at the DV audio rate of 32Khz (that is its hardware-level sampling rate). When I open the projects in iMovie 3 or just use those video clips, the audio sounds like high-pitched screeching.

Has anyone else had a similar problem?

-Rob


----------

